# 2WW Symptoms



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I'm on day 6 of the 2ww and every single niggle is driving me crazy! I know there is a thread on the site that shows all the symptoms women have experienced on their 2ww that have resulted in BFP (following on from a poll they completed). I've searched and can't find it. Does anyone have it?

T xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's very early days so although it's hard, try not to over analyse every little ache, pain & twinge because the HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause pg like symptoms and then the progesterone support during 2ww can also cause all manner of side effects and symptoms. Here's just a few of the progesterone side effects:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

....and here's the link to the poll for symptoms in 2ww....it's on the Voting board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

When did you have EC and ET and when's OTD ?

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

the 2ww is one crazy time!!!!  you will think everything is something and when you get nothing you worry about that to!!!! i should know im on my 5th 2ww and still doing it!!!! 

keep postive hun, happy thots and **** LUCK!!!


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the messages. The 2WW sucks! It's 6th time for me and gets no easier!

Minxy - I had egg collection last Friday, transfer Sunday and test next Friday! Just over a week to go! When's your test day? xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, the 2ww is definitely the worst part of the whole treatment I always think.

You're nearly half way there though so keep the PMA  

I'm not in 2ww at moment...I'm downregging for my 7th treatment cycle so a while to go yet !!


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

totally agree, 2ww is the worst! I too am on my 6th 2ww and unfortunatley it doesnt get easier, you still make the same mistakes of reading to much into the twinges, the aches, the pains.  However this time I am on different drugs which are making me really dizzy and lightheaded (feel like i am permanently drunk!)  
I had ET on Monday 26th so am only on day 4 and due to test on Monday 9th November... seems like an eternity away!! 
I know it is easier said than done, but try not to read to much into symptoms etc as everyone is soo different. I done that on my last time and got myself more worked up and confused as there was so much that  was conflicting and people are on different levels of drugs etc.    

Sounds crazy but my dad was over last night and loves a games of cards (particularly the monopoly card game, not the board game just the pack of cards one) anyway... playing that game made the time pass soo quickly that those 4 hours flew by! So you know what me and dh are going to be doing for the next 2 weeks.. you got it... playing monopoly cards! It is not as good with just 2 people but my dad may get a bit suss if we ask him to come over every night for the next 2 weeks! (he doesn't know we are doing this on this go, so was nice not being able to talk about it either) 

We said at the start of the 2ww wait that we would allocate 15 minutes whilst injecting to talk about it and then we would put it to one side.. this has not happened at all so on the next stage of making the time fly by!   

Anyway thats enough of me babbling on!! wishing you all lots of success and hope the time does not drag on! 

good luck   

xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. All you ladies in the 2ww for the 6th time, think your amazing. I'm in my 2nd and am going crazy. Had no symptoms at 1st then clinic thought I had over stimmed. Had a water infection. Now am hormonal and crying at every little thing. Its so hard to take your mind off it isn't it. Take care. Nicola x x


----------



## SunshineGem (Oct 20, 2009)

im on my first 2ww my test is monday and im totally freaking out! my tummy is full of aches and cramps and i want to cry , ive been so good the whole way why am i turning into a blubbing mess now?

GEM


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm on my first 2WW as a host surrogate for my best friend and her DH.  I've made the mistake of testing 3 times - all far too early really - and getting BFNs  

I'm due to test on Tuesday 3rd November so I think now I'll wait until then.

It really is a crazy time, I can't concentrate on anything.  I'm even going to bed early so that the next day comes quicker!

All of my thoughts and prayers go to you ladies      , I hope we all get the results we deserve!


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've just had BFP today & here were my symptoms:

EC 12th October, ET 14th October

first few days, tender tummy following EC.
Days 5& 6 sharp pains in left ovary area, like ovulation pain.
Days 7--10 sore breasts, breasts also hot.
Days 5,6 & 10 migraine headache
Days 11-16 no symptoms.

I had no bleeding or spotting.


I was convinced I was not pregnant because my symptoms had gone, but I think the truth is that the symptoms I felt were caused by the egg collection (swollen ovaries) and by the cyclogest pessaries. I think it is too early to experience true pregnancy symptoms yet.


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your BFP  

You must be so happy!!!!!!

A friend of mine had no symptoms at all during her 2WW, was convinced it hadn't worked and went on to have twin boys.  Progesterone can make you feel all of the usual symptoms of pregnancy.

I really admire all of you ladies who have been through this many times. It's the best and worst thing I've ever done, it's driving me crazy and I'm not even the real Mummy!  

Best wishes and Postive thoughts to all!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Mojo- congratulations hunny. 

I'm 9dpt today (i think, had e/t a week last weds)
Got niggly ovaries today, am very very emotional too.
However, have also got a water infection so think my body is all over the place.
Don't know how i'm gonna be of sane mind by next friday   

Hope everyone else is ok 

nicola x x


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Nicola, we're transfer twins!  I had 2 x 3day frozen implanted last Wednesday.  My OTD is next Thursday.

Good luck with your HPT, wishing you all the luck and sending you  .

Look forward to hearing your good news!

xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks surromum, best of luck to you too hunny


----------

